# Desentierran en Nimega, Países Bajos, un cuenco romano de cristal absolutamente intacto



## david53 (23 Ene 2022)

Arqueólogos han desenterrado, en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega, un cuenco romano de cristal azul de 2000 años de antigüedad sin un solo daño.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (23 Ene 2022)

El típico frutero para poner en.la.mesa con el mantel de cuadritos


----------



## Roberto Malone (23 Ene 2022)

¿Holanda?. No me fio ni un pelo de esos piratas.


----------



## Charlatan (23 Ene 2022)

todo lo romano esta enterrado..........joder con los diluvios......


----------



## Impactrueno (23 Ene 2022)

Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (23 Ene 2022)

Y ya viene limpio y con la caja con la espuma amoldada para guardarlo? Se supone que la foto está realizada en el lugar de desentierro. Qué raro...


----------



## INE (23 Ene 2022)

IKEA, Made in India.


----------



## bluesman_80 (23 Ene 2022)

Pertenece a este juego:


----------



## Maddie (23 Ene 2022)

Me suena a que abajo puede decir Made in China, o al menos tiene esa pinta, porque no tiene ni un rasguño.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (23 Ene 2022)

No se lo creen ni ellos


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Arqueólogos han desenterrado, en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega, un cuenco romano de cristal azul de 2000 años de antigüedad sin un solo daño.



Brutal si es verdad.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ene 2022)

Que miren la base del cuenco, que seguro que pone “Duralex”


----------



## Knight who says ni (23 Ene 2022)

Seguro que se llama frutero Skrgastroff o algo así...


----------



## tixel (23 Ene 2022)

Pero que coño iban a hacer los romanos en ese agujero barbaro de mierda. Siendo piratas holandeses tiene el mismo crédito que un euro de chocolate.


----------



## Passenger (23 Ene 2022)

Ese cuenco ¿está mejor ahora q donde los ultimos dos mil años?
En 100 años, con la excusa de la ciencia, se ha expoliado el patrimonio histórico de la humanidad. Ese fragmento de la historia ahora dormirá, digamos, otros cien años en las vitrinas de un museo pero, ¿sabemos q pasará dentro de un siglo ahí? Acabara siendo expoliado, traficado, vendido a aquél a q se le antoje comprarlo segun las modas de ese tiempo, y en dos o tres generaciones más, destruido y perdido para siempre. Es lo q ha pasado con los museos de Irak y Afganistan. Y nosotros ahora, chupándonos las pollas porq se ha descubierto un relieve asirio. Que pena...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (23 Ene 2022)

Los romanos inventaron Ikea

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (23 Ene 2022)

Lo trajeron del IKEUM


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Ene 2022)

Eso lo enterró uno de ikea hace unos meses en su caja, vamos no jodas, si brilla


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (23 Ene 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Lo trajeron del IKEUM


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Ene 2022)

No veas lo que aguanta el Duralex.


----------



## Biluao (23 Ene 2022)

Unas pocas horas antes...


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (23 Ene 2022)

Entonces cuántos Bitcoin vale esto?


----------



## notengodeudas (23 Ene 2022)

Duralex, marca premium









Dura lex, sed lex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## HaCHa (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.


----------



## sasuke (23 Ene 2022)

eso es de duralex amos no me jodas


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Pues si, además tenían un hormigón mejor que el que utilizamos nosotros hoy día.


----------



## Teuro (23 Ene 2022)

INE dijo:


> IKEA, Made in India.



Es lo primero que he pensado, que han combrado el frutero en el Ikea y lo han enterrado. Cuidadín con los holandeses, son lo peor de lo peor.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Ene 2022)

Es alucinante el aspecto tan perfecto y moderno que tiene. Da miedo ver que los romanos llegaron a unos niveles tecnicos y economicos que tardarian mas de un milenio para superarlos.


----------



## lonchagordista (23 Ene 2022)

He visto en varios museos objetos de cristal de época romana que utilizaban los adinerados como objetos lujosos y no parece romano ni de puta coña... No eran tan traslúcidos. 

Este parece más real:


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Los romanos, los celtas y más atrás en el tiempo, los antiguos egipcios.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (23 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pero que coño iban a hacer los romanos en ese agujero barbaro de mierda. Siendo piratas holandeses tiene el mismo crédito que un euro de chocolate.



Julio César conquistó la región durante la guerra de las Galias. Los nervios, una tribu de la región, estaba dando mucho por saco.


----------



## Effetá (23 Ene 2022)

Richmal Crompton

Los apuros de Guillermo

*Guillermo y los antiguos romanos*

Guillermo, Douglas, Enrique y Pelirrojo, conocidos bajo el nombre de los “Proscritos”, regresaban juntos del colegio. Reinaba gran excitación en el pueblo. Una Sociedad Arqueológica a uténtica estaba haciendo excavaciones en el valle y había descubierto verdaderos restos de una l egítima quinta romana.

Los“Proscritos” habían decidido observar los trabajos deexcavación. Douglas y Enrique estaban emocionados por los relatos que habían oído.

Guillermo y Pelirrojo se mostraban incrédulos y algo desdeñados.

—Y están encontrando pedazos de cacharro y cosas por el estilo –dijo Enrique.

—De poco sirven si están rotos –murmuró Guillermo.

—Sí; pero apuesto a que los vuelven a pegar con cola.

—A los cacharros, cuando están pegados con cola, se les sale el agua –dijo Guillermo, con infinito s arcasmo–.

Lo sé porque lo he probado. Sea como fuere, no veo yo de qué sirve encontrar cacharros rotos. Yo “podría” darles la mar de cacharros rotos , que sacaría por la basura, si eso es todo lo que quieren. Nuestra criada siempre está rompiendo cacharros. Esa sí que hubiera r resulta do una romana antigua excelente. A mí me parece que los romanos no deben de haber sido gran cosa, a pesar del bombo que se les da, cuando se pasaron la vida rompiendo cacharros.

—”No” se pasaron la vida rompiendo cacharros –exclamó Enrique,exasperado–. Los cacharros sólo se rompieron al s er enterrados.

—Bueno –contestó Guillermo, con voz de triunfo–: ¡mira que enterrar cacharros...! Casi es t an estúpido como romperlos. Eso de que una raza de hombres, como dicen que eran los antiguos romanos, se pasara la vida enterrando “cacharros” ... Siempre me ha parecido que había algo raro en eso de l os romanos. P ara empezar, su idioma ya es para escamarle a uno.: “ hic, haec, hoc ” y cosas por el estilo.. - ¡ mira que “ hablar ” así.. .! y luego, nos piden que los consideremos grandes, cuando lo único que han hecho ha sido enterrar pedazos de cacharro.. . A “ mí” no me han gustado “ nunca ”. Prefiero un pirata o un piel roja, ¡ ea !

Enrique s e dio cuenta de que la elocuencia de Guillermo le llevaba, como de costumbre, lejos del asunto que trataban.

—Bueno, pues están encontrando dinero también –dijo, defendiendo con firmeza la fama de la raza desaparecida.

—¿Dinero “de verdad”? –inquirió Guillermo, con interés–. ¿ Dinero que puede uno gastar ? —No –contestó Enrique, irritado–: dinero “romano”, naturalmente... Lo están encontrando por todas partes.

—¡Hay que ver! –exclamó Guillermo, con desdén–. ¡ Romper cacharros y tirar por todas partes dinero que nadie puede gastar !

Pero acompañó a los otros a ver las excavaciones. No se les permitió acercarse mucho; pero, desde la cuerda que rodeaba el punto escogido para lugar de operaciones, les era posible ver bastante bien. Unos trabajadores cavaban en una trinchera, inclinándose de vez en cuando para recoger trozos de loza o monedas, que echaban fuera, a un montón . Un hombrecillo viejo, c on barba y gafas, paseaba arriba y abajo, inspeccionando , ocasionalmente, las pilas de monedas y loza, y dandoinstrucciones a los trabajadores.

Los “Proscritos” contemplaron todo aquello en silencio durante un rato ; l uego empezaron a aburrirse. A los “ Proscritos ” no les gustaba aburrirse .

—Apuesto –dijo Guillermo, sacando lentamente un tirador del bolsillo –; apuesto a que podría hacer saltar todas esas monedas d e un solo chinazo . Cogió un guijarro del suelo y apuntó . No dio a las monedas, pero en cambio alcanzó al viejecito en los riñones. El hombrecillo lanzó un grito, alzó los brazos y cayó de cabeza en la trinchera . Los “ Proscritos ” h uyeron precipitadamente del teatro de su crimen , sin detenerse a respirar , hasta encontrarse dentro del cobertizo.

—Supongo que le habrás matado –dijo Douglas, el pesimista–. Ahora nos ahorcarán a todos por culpa t uya.

—No –contestó Pelirrojo, el optimista–; le vi moverse después.

—Bueno; pero escribirá a nuestros padres y habrá la mar de jaleo–gruñó Douglas. —Tienen la culpa esos malditos romanos –murmuró Guillermo, sombrío– . Nunca me gustaron, si quereis que os diga la verdad . ¿ Qué otra gente en el mundo tiene un idioma como “ hic , haec , hoc ” , vamos a ver ?


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ene 2022)

Que sigan excavando, que el mantel de hule debe estar cerca


----------



## Demi Grante (23 Ene 2022)

Qué maravilla que se conserve así, con su código de barras del Ikea intacto y todo.


----------



## el segador (23 Ene 2022)

igaulico a ese le compre ayer en un chino


----------



## alber (23 Ene 2022)

Eso es de duralex fijo


----------



## casaire (23 Ene 2022)

Paises bajos..... Que han dado los países bajos a la humanidad..... te lo digo yo , judíos y piratas. El holandés es el gitano germánico para que os hagáis una idea. Los alemanes los desprecian .


----------



## saturn (23 Ene 2022)

Pero si ese bol parece sacado del mercadillo de Nimegen, q por cierto conozco y ocupa varias calles. 
Algo gitanos si q son los holandeses, eso del mercadeo de objetos de segunda mano se estila mucho, como comprar ropa usada, algo q en España no era lo más habitual, quizá ahora con apps como Vinted se está imponiendo. 
El país siempre se ha llamado Holanda, el cambio constitucional q hiceron recientemente para oficializar sólo Países Bajos, obedece únicamente a sus agallas de incorporarse la parte flamenca de Bélgica, q aunque hablan el mismo idioma, no soportan a los holandeses.
Creen q Países Bajos es más integrador xq en Flandes tb hay zonas por debajo del nivel del mar. Asi q han dado el cambiazo oficial a ver si los flamencos (Vlaams) se animan y se integran a Holanda. 
Hasta hace poco, tanto Holland como Nederland eran oficiales. Ahora sólo vale el segundo. Eso de Países bajos debería ser por su bajeza y gitanería, no tanto por estar por debajo del nivel del mar. 
Luego si vas a trabajar alli y les dices q eres de España te dicen q eres muy afortunado de poder trabajar en su país, como si fuesen la crème de la crème. 
Eso sí, el solecito no lo ven ni por un casual, se pueden pasar un invierno entero sin verlo xq hay nubes sempiternas. 
Los bloques de pisos antiguos, la mayoría tiene cuarto de baño compartido en el rellano de la escalera. Como son unos cerdos, mean en garrafas de agua xq les da pereza salir al rellano. 
Ahora con la moronegrada brutal q tienen ya ni te cuento, creo q no volveré a Holanda por mucho tiempo. 
País sobrevalorado en exceso. Cierto q se cobra el doble q en España por el mismo trabajo, pero tb hay más impuestos y te tocan más las pelotas, entre gobierno, administración regional y ayuntamiento, este último es lo peor, te controla todo, desde lo q reciclas, lo q no reciclas... pues como los containers van con tarjeta personalizada, hay q ir abriendolos de vez en cuando, de lo contrario te viene un aviso del ayuntamiento y te dice q en la última quincena no has reciclado cartón, etc. 
Todo chorradas, q si has hecho uso excesivo de zonas de aparcamiento en centro ciudad, q si estás gastando más agua de la cuenta... Y ya no os hablo de las normas de la comudiad de vecinos xq no quiero ser cansino. 
Qué pesadilla de país.


----------



## david53 (23 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Pues si, además tenían un hormigón mejor que el que utilizamos nosotros hoy día.



El secreto estaba en el componente que introducian en el hormigón que fabricaban: la ceniza volcanica

Esto le daba una calidad y durabilidad que no tienen hoy día la mayoría de los hormigones actuales


----------



## Kbkubito (23 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo vitrales romanos intactos. Solo han salido iridiscencias en el cristal,nada mas.


----------



## jotace (23 Ene 2022)

Una lagrimita me ha caído al recordar el Duralex de mi infancia y juventud.


Bueno, y aún me compré un juego de vasos azules antes de que cerraran la fábrica ¡una pasada!!

Por cierto hay un subforo de historia...


----------



## Don Redondón (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Los egipcios vivirían en África,pero no son niggas


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Ene 2022)

made in china decia atras en latin


----------



## petoca (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El secreto estaba en el componente que introducian en el hormigón que fabricaban: la ceniza volcanica
> 
> Esto le daba una calidad y durabilidad que no tienen hoy día la mayoría de los hormigones actuales



Pues en La Palma les sobra ceniza


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Ene 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Paises bajos..... Que han dado los países bajos a la humanidad..... te lo digo yo , judíos y piratas. El holandés es el gitano germánico para que os hagáis una idea. Los alemanes los desprecian .



Y además herejes hideputas,negreros e inventores del capitalismo salvaje,además de la leyenda negra española.

Demasiados pocos de ellos acuchillaron nuestros tercios


----------



## AzulyBlanco (23 Ene 2022)

Joder y encima tenian lavavajillas pòrque lo dejaron bien limpio y brillante


----------



## FOYETE (23 Ene 2022)

petoca dijo:


> Pues en La Palma les sobra ceniza



Y a Alemania también


----------



## Tutankhabrón (23 Ene 2022)

Duralex, sed lex.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (23 Ene 2022)

Si le dan la vuelta pondra Made in China en la base del cuenco.


----------



## zulu (23 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que miren la base del cuenco, que seguro que pone “Duralex”



Estaba pensando poner eso mismo


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> El secreto estaba en el componente que introducian en el hormigón que fabricaban: la ceniza volcanica
> 
> Esto le daba una calidad y durabilidad que no tienen hoy día la mayoría de los hormigones actuales



Puzolana... y a dia de hoy hay cementos puzolanicos. Supongo que seran mas caros que los portland corrientes y que por eso no se usan para cosas que no requieran las mejores caracteristicas que proporciona el puzolanico.
En ese asunto volvemos a lo de siempre; ¿estamos dispuestos a pagar mas por algo para que dure 10 generaciones o preferimos pagar menos por algo que se limite a "sobrevivirnos"?

Me temo que cuando Paco (o yo mismo) buscamos una casa, valoramos mas el que tenga buen precio que el que su estructura pueda durar diez siglos en vez de uno, mas que nada porque no vamos a poder comprobar ninguna de esas dos cosas.


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

No quedan doritos, cabrones...

(Tiene una pinta de troleo que no puede con ella)


----------



## Ironlord (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Ejque lah materiaj primah...


----------



## Silvia Charo (23 Ene 2022)

Mi cuñado Manolo dice que no es original pero yo no me fío, yo creo que sí lo es pero se trata claramente de un OOPART y podría haber viajeros temporales o extraterrestres involucrados... Se lo mando al maestro JL y salimos de dudas, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo desde nuestras pantallas del ordenador que ese objeto no encaja con su contexto histórico.


----------



## cinamomo (23 Ene 2022)

Últimamente no paran de surgir noticias sobre nuevos descubrimientos arqueológicos.
Diría que la hipótesis del mud flood y las historias de Fomenko han hecho pupita, y hay que contrarrestarlas.


----------



## Opositroll (23 Ene 2022)

Me viene bien para poner las pinzas de la ropa


----------



## SrPurpuron (23 Ene 2022)

Hoy en News of the World.


----------



## midelburgo (23 Ene 2022)

En Nimega tenía Carlos I un palacio impresionante. Los Países Bajunos lo tiraron abajo a explosivos en el XIX porque estaban de moda las ruinas románticas, y eso es lo que dejaron. Luego por la zona hicieron la estación de tren más bonita del país, pero en 1944 los bombarderos Yankees la arrasaron con media ciudad cuando pensaron que Njmeguen sonaba a alemán, y no repararon en la línea fronteriza del mapa. Como para que sobrevivierá el bol ese.


----------



## Volvitо (23 Ene 2022)

Dos mil años mis cojones.

Lo han comprado en el chino y han hecho el paripé.

La narrativa histórica oficial no puede ser más ridícula. Todos los que os la creéis sois retrasados, sin excepción.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Eres un miserable racista.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Ene 2022)

cinamomo dijo:


> Últimamente no paran de surgir noticias sobre nuevos descubrimientos arqueológicos.
> Diría que la hipótesis del mud flood y las historias de Fomenko han hecho pupita, y hay que contrarrestarlas.



Igual que el terraplanismo y otras subnormalidades varias.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (23 Ene 2022)

Si eso os parece alucinante no habéis visto los sistemas de tuberías que tenían hace 2000 años.

En Cadiz se puede ver un yacimiento de hace 2000 años con tuberías de plomo de una fábrica de salazón. Es como ver algo actual…pero hace 2000 años…


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ene 2022)

De pequeño cuando jugábamos en el descampado, se comentaba que si enterrabas un azulejo durante un año y después lo limpiabas… te daban 10000 pesetas por ser una antigüedad.
Pues esto lo mismo


----------



## Pedrolas (23 Ene 2022)

Pues parece un diseño muy adelantado a su tiempo, podría estar en el Ikea perfectamente.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Arqueólogos han desenterrado, en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega, un cuenco romano de cristal azul de 2000 años de antigüedad sin un solo daño.



Asi de limpio?


----------



## dinio amol (23 Ene 2022)

Sí hacían maravillas con el oro y el bronce con el vidrio lo mismo.
Por cierto dónde estará los miles de toneladas de oro que durante siglos eran del imperio?


----------



## XXavier (23 Ene 2022)

En los museos hay muchos objetos romanos de vidrio, la mayoría de calidad regular, pero se han conservado alguna obras excepcionales, como esta: Lycurgus Cup - Wikipedia


----------



## amcxxl (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega,



Nimega = Ulpia Noviomagus Batavorum

Asentamiento de la X Legion Gemina desde Tito a Trajano y de la IX Legion Hispana en la epoca de Adriano


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Si eso os parece alucinante no habéis visto los sistemas de tuberías que tenían hace 2000 años.
> 
> En Cadiz se puede ver un yacimiento de hace 2000 años con tuberías de plomo de una fábrica de salazón. Es como ver algo actual…pero hace 2000 años…



Y levemente cancerigeno...


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> Sí hacían maravillas con el oro y el bronce con el vidrio lo mismo.
> Por cierto dónde estará los miles de toneladas de oro que durante siglos eran del imperio?


----------



## Al-paquia (23 Ene 2022)

Es de duralex, roma está en el origen del paquismo.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que miren la base del cuenco, que seguro que pone “Duralex”



duralex, sed lex


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Ene 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Y a Alemania también



*lololol...*


----------



## Poseidón (23 Ene 2022)

Que pasada.


----------



## Anthony Quin (23 Ene 2022)

Procede de la antigua Segóbriga, Cuenca, donde eran especialistas en lapis espicularis.
Puede que sí o que no.


----------



## Julc (23 Ene 2022)

Enga hombre, eso es de los chinos.


----------



## Wolvernite (23 Ene 2022)

¿Y de color azul? Sí, sí, claro...


----------



## Sr Julian (23 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> ¿Holanda?. No me fio ni un pelo de esos piratas.



Esperate que aun encuentran que esta escrito en catalan.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (23 Ene 2022)

Una foto ya en la oficina.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Ene 2022)

Todavía olía a ensalada César


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (23 Ene 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Paises bajos..... Que han dado los países bajos a la humanidad..... te lo digo yo , judíos y piratas. El holandés es el gitano germánico para que os hagáis una idea. Los alemanes los desprecian .




Naaah, más bien es al revés, los holandeses han sobrevivido siglos conservando su independiencia sin necesidad de meterse en fregaos militares como los alemanes


----------



## remosinganas (23 Ene 2022)

Sorprendente es si hubieran desenterrao este...






Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AmericanSamoa (23 Ene 2022)

¿Se piensan que somos imbéciles?

Si aún tendrá hasta el "Made in France" grabado.


----------



## Busher (23 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Es de duralex, roma está en el origen del paquismo.



Se dice "Paqvismo".


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



Sr. ignorante, que yo he visto en una peli de Marvel que hay una civilización supersofisticada en África llamada Wakanda que da sopas con hondas a Silicon Valley

Ah, y en la serie Fundación hay una genial adolescente negra que es matemática e impresiona al propio Hari Seldon


----------



## Risitas (23 Ene 2022)

[QUOTE="Lorem

Parece una copia moderna de este.

El de la foto parece ya antiguo, descolorido, con rasguños.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (23 Ene 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Y además herejes hideputas,negreros e inventores del capitalismo salvaje,además de la leyenda negra española.
> 
> Demasiados pocos de ellos acuchillaron nuestros tercios



Cada vez que escucho capitalismo salvaje me suena la alarma de detector de tonto.


----------



## imaginARIO (23 Ene 2022)

¿Meterán en la cárcel a los que no nos lo creamos?
estamos en 1984.


----------



## ursus (23 Ene 2022)

Borosilicatum elaborata


----------



## Turek (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## W.Smith (23 Ene 2022)

es del ikea


----------



## eltonelero (23 Ene 2022)

Impactrueno dijo:


> Pues al parecer los romanos sabian hacer hace 2.000 años lo que en Africa aun no saben. Pero somos todos iguales...



raasssssssiiiiiiiissssssstaaaaaa....... 

pero tienes razón


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ene 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Todo chorradas, q si has hecho uso excesivo de zonas de aparcamiento en centro ciudad, q si estás gastando más agua de la cuenta... Y ya no os hablo de las normas de la comudiad de vecinos xq no quiero ser cansino.
> Qué pesadilla de país.



Te invito a mi pais (Alemania) que te va a parecer que Holanda es el top de la libertad.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Ene 2022)

Como siempre, LOR SINSON tienen ya respuesta para todo


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Ene 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Me suena a que abajo puede decir Made in China, o al menos tiene esa pinta, porque no tiene ni un rasguño.



Parece más de Ikea


----------



## Neiklot (23 Ene 2022)

Pero si parece un regalo del amigo invisible


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Ene 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> Sí hacían maravillas con el oro y el bronce con el vidrio lo mismo.
> Por cierto dónde estará los miles de toneladas de oro que durante siglos eran del imperio?



Fueron a parar a China a cambio de seda y otros productos de lujo, aparte de la comisión de los partos como intermediarios.
Después de las guerras del opio y los tratados desiguales en el siglo XIX pasaria a manos de Anglosion, siempre les ha encantado el oro.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Ene 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Pero si ese bol parece sacado del mercadillo de Nimegen, q por cierto conozco y ocupa varias calles. A
> Algo gitanos si q son los holandeses, eso del mercadeo de objetos de segunda mano se estila mucho, como comprar ropa usada, algo q en España no era lo más habitual, quizá ahora con apps como Vinted se está imponiendo.
> El país siempre se ha llamado Holanda, el cambio constitucional q hiceron recientemente para oficializar sólo Países Bajos, obedece únicamente a sus agallas de incorporarse la parte flamenca de Bélgica, q aunque hablan el mismo idioma, no soportan a los holandeses.
> Creen q Países Bajos es más integrador xq en Flandes tb hay zonas por debajo del nivel del mar. Asi q han dado el cambiazo oficial a ver si los flamencos (Vlaams) se animan y se integran a Holanda.
> ...



No digas chorradas.
Holanda, del norte y del sur, son provincias de los Países Bajos que es lo que significa
Nederlands. 
Es como llamar Castilla a España.


----------



## pandiella (23 Ene 2022)

no sé, rick


----------



## Jonny Favourite (23 Ene 2022)

Hasta_los_huevos_ dijo:


> Cada vez que escucho capitalismo salvaje me suena la alarma de detector de tonto.



Siento mucho haber activado la alarma ofendidito gilipollas


----------



## saturn (23 Ene 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> No digas chorradas.
> Holanda, del norte y del sur, son provincias de los Países Bajos que es lo que significa
> Nederlands.
> Es como llamar Castilla a España.



Ambos nombres eran oficiales hasta hace poco.


----------



## jolu (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Cierto es.

Pero ya hace 15 mil años, en los que hoy en día es Cataluña, se escribían poesías en catalán, pintaban cuadros del mediterraneo y se utilizaban gafas como las que ahora usan los catalufos que quieren parecer inteligentes.

Si miras hacia atrás te das cuenta que todo empezó en Bañolas y probablemente ese lago sea el inicio de la humanidad.


----------



## sisar_vidal (23 Ene 2022)

Seems legit.


----------



## Deus Pater (23 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pero que coño iban a hacer los romanos en ese agujero barbaro de mierda. Siendo piratas holandeses tiene el mismo crédito que un euro de chocolate.



Los romanos estuvieron en Países Bajos y más alla, de hecho las legiones llegaron hasta el río Elba. Aun así, ni siquiera hace falta que la zona estuviese controlada por los romanos ya que había comercio entre el imperio y las tribus bárbaras vecinas que aunque no fueran conquistadas por Roma comerciaron con ella.


----------



## Rompehuevos (23 Ene 2022)

aqui sin chop

https://hgv-hhm.de/cms/upload/bilder/Glas_Rippenschale_blau.JPG


----------



## Chortina Premium (23 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que ese cuenco no es romano, es catalán, de cuando Jesus de Hospitalet evangelizó los Paises Bajos


----------



## Gamelin (23 Ene 2022)

No se Rick..


----------



## HaCHa (23 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Los egipcios vivirían en África,pero no son niggas



Hubo varios faraones nubios, esto es, sudaneses, completamente NEGROS.








Dinastía XXV de Egipto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Los racistas a día de hoy ya sois la rehostia de aburridos, con sólo preguntar en Google se os cae todo el circo. Cualquier idiota con un móvil en la mano os puede ver el plumero, por lo que ya sólo quedan dos tipos de racista: el que no pasa de ser un borrego subnormal que se traga la propaganda a pies juntillas y el que sólo cree que mentiras que sabe mentiras pero en las que decide creer, por pura maldad.


----------



## Don Redondón (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hubo varios faraones nubios, esto es, sudaneses, completamente NEGROS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo de los faraones nubios está casi demostrado que es una filfa, menos de 100 años de llamemosle reinado que no aportaron nada al imperio, mas que apertura de fronteras comerciales, y mira para lo que valió, solamente para uqe les pusieran el nombre de faraon, ganado militarmente en un reino que ya estaba de capa caida, después de eso, caida en picado en manos de los griegos y macedonios.

todo lo que ya estaba construido en egipto es anterior, y desde luego no contruido en ninguna forma por morenos.

racista no, realista, y subnormal tu, por tragarte pollas morenas pensando que te van a crecer "superprogeres"


----------



## daesrd (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Arqueólogos han desenterrado, en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega, un cuenco romano de cristal azul de 2000 años de antigüedad sin un solo daño.



Si viene de los mass mierda es eso, una puta mierda, como todo lo que sale de esos putrefactos desinformadores...


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El típico frutero para poner en.la.mesa con el mantel de cuadritos



Pues sí, es así, un frutero o semillero o similar. Lo que sorprende, o sorprende a los arqueólogos actuales, para los cuales todo se hacía por cuestiones ceremoniales o religiosas, es que es un objeto decorativo (y también práctico), tallado con más pulcritud que cualquier otro de esos objetos ceremoniales que, según nuestros arqueólogos actuales, dicen que hacían siempre y todos los seres humanos de antes de nosotros (o sea, nosotros). Tal vez, tales objetos que se consideraban "religiosos" no lo fueran tanto y tuvieran una implicación práctica o estética, decorativa, sin más... ni menos.


----------



## HaCHa (23 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> lo de los faraones nubios está casi demostrado que es una filfa, menos de 100 años de llamemosle reinado que no aportaron nada al imperio blah blah blah



Ya. Y el holocausto es todo mentira. Y todos los medios y los contenidos de Internet los controlan los judíos. Cuéntame más.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Cilindros de cuarzo? Hay alguna fuente?

Supongo que el forero se refería a negros subsaharianos, no a blancos egipcios.


----------



## Don Redondón (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Ya. Y el holocausto es todo mentira. Y todos los medios y los contenidos de Internet los controlan los judíos. Cuéntame más.



jaja, que triste eres.

de la progrepedia

Los nubios invadieron el Bajo Egipto y se hicieron con el control del país bajo Piye, aunque ya en los primeros años de su reinado controlaban Tebas y el Alto Egipto. Establecidos como una nueva dinastía, gobernaron hasta 656 a.C. 

desde el 747 mas o menos, al 656,

ahora a seguir mamando polla sucnormal


----------



## Don Redondón (23 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Cilindros de cuarzo? Hay alguna fuente?
> 
> Supongo que el forero se refería a negros subsaharianos, no a blancos egipcios.



no sabe ni que mierdas dice, se refiere a los supuestos taladros de cobre, y se ha demostrado que lo mismo se puede hacer con una piedra, una madera y arena. Se ha demostrado que con cobre tendrían que cambiar de herramienta cada pocas horas del desgaste que se ocasiona en el rozamiento, pero que una buena pelicula no le cambie el discurso progre.

aqui unos que desmontan las gilipolleces de herramientas fantasticas






¿Herramientas imposibles?


Pirámides egipcias estudia estos monumentos desde un punto de vista científico e incluye recorridos virtuales, teorías de construcción, descripciones y datos de interés.



www.egiptomania.com


----------



## bocadRillo (23 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Pues sí, es así, un frutero o semillero o similar. Lo que sorprende, o sorprende a los arqueólogos actuales, para los cuales todo se hacía por cuestiones ceremoniales o religiosas, es que es un objeto decorativo (y también práctico), tallado con más pulcritud que cualquier otro de esos objetos ceremoniales que, según nuestros arqueólogos actuales, dicen que hacían siempre y todos los seres humanos de antes de nosotros (o sea, nosotros). Tal vez, tales objetos que se consideraban "religiosos" no lo fueran tanto y tuvieran una implicación práctica o estética, decorativa, sin más... ni menos.



Efectivamente.
Aquí por ejemplo un fresco pompeyano mostrando un frutero de cristal.


----------



## fxno (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Todo el mundo sabe que los egipcios eran negros


----------



## Felson (23 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Aquí por ejemplo un fresco pompeyano mostrando un frutero de cristal.



Se agradece el aporte gráfico (muy bueno, por cierto).


----------



## Funci-vago (23 Ene 2022)

es de duralex?


----------



## HaCHa (23 Ene 2022)

Lleváis años posicionando el término "la moronegrada" y ahora de pronto es superimportante diferenciar entre egipcios y "niggas".

Un poquito de vergüenza torera y, al menos en presencia de gente no aborregable, tratad de mantener los mínimos de vuestras posiciones principales, so pringaos.
Los nazis y los fachas del siglo pasado os verían defender el debate como mariconas, recoger cable como trileros y mover las porterías en medio del partido y se avergonzarían de vosotros.


----------



## NEKRO (23 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Cilindros de cuarzo? Hay alguna fuente?
> 
> Supongo que el forero se refería a negros subsaharianos, no a blancos egipcios.



Este es un fumao que no sabe ni lo que dice. Hace unos años hubo una moda new age, estafa tontos, de sujetar unos cilindros de cobre o de cuarzo que presuntamente curaban ciertas enfermedades y que tenian su origen en el antiguo egipto. Eran los llamados cilindros o varas de horus.


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> Sorprendente es si hubieran desenterrao este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un cenicero del emperador Cinzano?


----------



## kabeljau (23 Ene 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser donde los romanos ponían las uvas. A ver si pone como en mis calzoncillos eso de Made in PRC.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Ene 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Arqueólogos han desenterrado, en un asentamiento bátavo en Nimega, un cuenco romano de cristal azul de 2000 años de antigüedad sin un solo daño.




Cuentan la historia de que había unos gitanos que empezaron a vender cosas que cogian del yacimiento argarico de La Bastida. Se cansaron de escarbar y empezaron a fabricar.... La fabricacion y venta de vajilla argarica (4.200 años) iba viento en popa hasta que decidieron fabricar nuevos modelos... unos que habían visto... ¡ de estilo azteca ! y ya ahí se les acabó el negocio... ¡ Como iban a saber ellos que aquello venia de América !

¿ Que no os creeis la historia ? Pues aquí la cuentan:


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Ene 2022)

*Initium Pacolium*


----------



## tatenen (23 Ene 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Ambos nombres eran oficiales hasta hace poco.



Yo he vivido unos años en Mierdaholanda y suscribo lo que dices, sobre el curro (en ese tema obviamente están mejor) y sobre lo mierdas y corruptos que son, y eso que soy español. Y te has dejado en el tintero cosas como su sistema sanitario, el peor de la UE y el peor de occidente, sistema crimial, también te has dejado en el tintero otros detalles, como que van de ecofriendly y tienen el suelo más contaminado del mundo, ergo, la incidencia por cáncer más alta del mundo, esto combinado con el sistema sanitario, te puedes imaginar.

Otros detalles sin importancia es que es el único país del mundo que tuvo un partido político en el parlamento abiertamente pederasta, chúpate esa, y a día de hoy , la pederastia está a debate. Son lo más parecido a un gitano, cobardes cuando están solos, muy violentos cuando van varios, pronto han olvidado lo de Srebrenica...

...O el más que dudoso honor de ser los responsables del mayor accidente en la aviación civil de la historia, durante la investigación del mismo pretendieron acusar al controlador español, acusándole de no saber inglés, cuando yo conoaco personalmente a ese señor y vivió 10 años en UK, su ingés era mil veces mejor que el de un holandés medio, bajo, alto, o piloto. Por cierto, un pavo superviviente americano del vuelo de panam, dijo en su libro sobre el suceso, que hizo las primeras fotos del accidente, pero que perdío la cámara al final y un pasajero holandés la encontró y se forró vendiendo sus fotos. Eso es lo que son la basura holandesa. Gentuza repugnante.

Sobre el tema del hilo, con el suelo tan corrosivo, húmedo, con mil nitratos y contaminado con todo tipo de químicos que se degradan y son corrosivos, ahí no resite un yacimiento arqueológico 2000 años como el cuenco ese del bazar que han puesto ahí, por muy de vidrio de Murano que sea. En cierto sentido son muy listos, son maestros del marketing, y claro, como lo han descubierto ellos, ellos siempre dicen la verdad, no les cuestiona nadie. Pero vamos a ver, un cuenco así, un cuenco romano? Romanos ellos, que son una PUTA PIARA de bárbaros, que cuando pasaron los romanos por ahí lo fliparon de que hubiera gente en la edad de piedra en plena civilización. En fin.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (23 Ene 2022)

18.07€ 22% de DESCUENTO|Cuenco de vidrio transparente grande japonés para el hogar, tazón de postre en forma de ensalada, tazón de sopa a prueba de calor, tazón grande, vajilla|Cuencos| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com





en aliexpress te venden el mismo pero roto


----------



## asiqué (23 Ene 2022)

Coño que gran noticia!! podemos adelantar la fecha de lo PACO 2000 años.
Jesus celebro la ultima cena al estilo paco! con vajilla de duralex de colores






Al final lo PACO terminara siendo sagrado


----------



## inteño (23 Ene 2022)

DURALEX

Sed Lex.


----------



## eltonelero (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Creo que ya sabemos a lo que nos referimos por africanos... si quitas Egipto (civilización mediterránea al lado de medio oriente) no hay nada.


----------



## XXavier (23 Ene 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Cierto es.
> 
> Pero ya hace 15 mil años, en los que hoy en día es Cataluña, se escribían poesías en catalán, pintaban cuadros del mediterraneo y se utilizaban gafas como las que ahora usan los catalufos que quieren parecer inteligentes.
> 
> Si miras hacia atrás te das cuenta que todo empezó en Bañolas y probablemente ese lago sea el inicio de la humanidad.




Espérate a que se encuentre la carta perdida de San Pablo, su 'epístola a los catalanes'...


----------



## Luftwuaje (23 Ene 2022)

Eso es del Blokker.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (23 Ene 2022)

En roma hacían vacanales,las mariconadas estas de cristal eran cosas de enfermos.


----------



## Animalico (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Seis mil años antes de cristo, en el Egipto de los faraones, ya se moldeaban cilindros de cuarzo.
> Esto es, que los africanos, como de costumbre en lo ancestral, llegaron primero.
> Pero que nada te arruine la propaganda nazi para indocumentados.



Los egipcios eran blancos pedazo mongolo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Ene 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Me suena a que abajo puede decir Made in China, o al menos tiene esa pinta, porque no tiene ni un rasguño.



Como la Dama de Elche.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Ene 2022)

Animalico dijo:


> Los egipcios eran blancos pedazo mongolo.



Ufff... Vikingos, oye. Eso sí, igual eran más blancos qué tú, hario.


----------



## tixel (23 Ene 2022)

Deus Pater dijo:


> Los romanos estuvieron en Países Bajos y más alla, de hecho las legiones llegaron hasta el río Elba. Aun así, ni siquiera hace falta que la zona estuviese controlada por los romanos ya que había comercio entre el imperio y las tribus bárbaras vecinas que aunque no fueran conquistadas por Roma comerciaron con ella.



Y que coño podían querer los romanos de esos desarapados teniendo todo el Mediterraneo.


----------



## Don Redondón (23 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Lleváis años posicionando el término "la moronegrada" y ahora de pronto es superimportante diferenciar entre egipcios y "niggas".
> 
> Un poquito de vergüenza torera y, al menos en presencia de gente no aborregable, tratad de mantener los mínimos de vuestras posiciones principales, so pringaos.
> Los nazis y los fachas del siglo pasado os verían defender el debate como mariconas, recoger cable como trileros y mover las porterías en medio del partido y se avergonzarían de vosotros.



lo ves sucnor como no te enteras

no negamos que egipto era superior en su epoca, la llegada de otros dioses acabó la fiesta, y el politeismo griego lo jodió del todo
mas actualmente, el islam se ha cargado civilizaciones enteras, y lo que antes era persia, y solo permanece ligeramente en iran, se ha ido extinguiendo poco a poco por lo mismo, el islam, que destroza personas y fabrica moronegros

ahora vas y lo cascas, retrasado.


----------



## tixel (23 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo he vivido unos años en Mierdaholanda y suscribo lo que dices, sobre el curro (en ese tema obviamente están mejor) y sobre lo mierdas y corruptos que son, y eso que soy español. Y te has dejado en el tintero cosas como su sistema sanitario, el peor de la UE y el peor de occidente, sistema crimial, también te has dejado en el tintero otros detalles, como que van de ecofriendly y tienen el suelo más contaminado del mundo, ergo, la incidencia por cáncer más alta del mundo, esto combinado con el sistema sanitario, te puedes imaginar.
> 
> Otros detalles sin importancia es que es el único país del mundo que tuvo un partido político en el parlamento abiertamente pederasta, chúpate esa, y a día de hoy , la pederastia está a debate. Son lo más parecido a un gitano, cobardes cuando están solos, muy violentos cuando van varios, pronto han olvidado lo de Srebrenica...
> 
> ...



No los has podido definir mejor.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Ene 2022)

Ya no se dice cuento chino, ahora es cuento holandes


----------



## remerus (23 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi me parece un recipiente de aliexpress.


----------



## entelequia (23 Ene 2022)

Es de los chino amos no jodas


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Ene 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> En roma hacían* v*acanales,las mariconadas estas de cristal eran cosas de enfermos.



Se escribe *bacanales*, con *b* de *burro*.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Como la Dama de Elche.











Moffitt reitera que la Dama es falsa y que no es íbera ni de donde se halló


El hispanista norteamericano aduce 26 argumentos, apoyados con varias imágenes, para poner en duda la autenticidad de la escultura de Elche




www.informacion.es


----------



## Kabraloka (23 Ene 2022)

ni un rasguño?
joder
eso sí es calidad y no la de ahora. Que aprenda algo el ministro de consumo y les ponga las pilas a los fabricantes. Ahh que el menestro no sabe na de na...


----------



## lefebre (23 Ene 2022)

bah. Pensé que ibas a decir que habían desenterrado un cuenco de arroz.


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> El típico frutero para poner en.la.mesa con el mantel de cuadritos



Muy PACO


----------



## nazanian (24 Ene 2022)

Ya.

Pero de lo que había en el interior, ni rastro. Qué lástima...


----------



## nazanian (24 Ene 2022)

3800 pavos que cuesta en incoloro.





__





Cuenco Romano en vidrio con decoración gallonada. – Arqueologia Clásica F. Cervera







 www.arqueologiaclasica.com


----------



## Deus Pater (24 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Y que coño podían querer los romanos de esos desarapados teniendo todo el Mediterraneo.



El ámbar del norte tan codiciado en el sur por ejemplo (aunque este se encontraba principalmente en el mar báltico no en el mar del norte)
O simplemente el intercambio de cosas tan básicas como jarrones, ánforas, vasijas, etc


----------



## NXT (24 Ene 2022)

Roman Glass


Roman glassware includes some of the finest pieces of art ever produced in antiquity and the very best were valued higher than wares made with precious metals. However, plain glass vessels such as cups...




www.worldhistory.org


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Ene 2022)

Y la puta fuente donde esta? Me la tengo que imaginar?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (24 Ene 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Y la puta fuente donde esta? Me la tengo que imaginar?



En el tweet

DPG Media Privacy Gate


----------



## ChortiHunter (24 Ene 2022)

Arqueólogos pagados por el gobierno financiado por comparatistas, la misma credibilidad que los "científicos" con lo de hoy en día.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (24 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se escribe *bacanales*, con *b* de *burro*.



Vien, al quite 
Se hagradece el correjir


----------



## Masateo (24 Ene 2022)

Dura lex, sed lex.

Ikea es el plural, uno solo sería Ikeum.


----------



## usuario baneado (24 Ene 2022)

Seguro que es Duralex


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

Te pones a ver las imagenes del panfletillo y tienen más chop y posado que las zorras en Instagram

Estos progres, todo lo que tocan lo terminan jodiendo intentando que todo sea disney


----------



## mateww (24 Ene 2022)

Ese cuenco tiene de romano lo mismo que mis cojones


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

NEKRO dijo:


> Este es un fumao que no sabe ni lo que dice. Hace unos años hubo una moda new age, estafa tontos, de sujetar unos cilindros de cobre o de cuarzo que presuntamente curaban ciertas enfermedades y que tenian su origen en el antiguo egipto. Eran los llamados cilindros o varas de horus.



Vosotros sois una panda de cuñaos y de catetos que no sabéis más que de maguferías. 

Mira si sé lo que digo:








Fayenza egipcia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Y ahora me buscas un pueblo capaz de trabajar así tanto vítreos como cuarzos en Europa por aquel entonces.


----------



## Hanselcat (24 Ene 2022)

Sin que sea necesariamente el caso, hace como treinta años participé en unas excavaciones que paralizaron durante casi dos años parte del centro se mi ciudad natal. Se suponía que se trataba de restos de un cementerio nazarí.
Se sacaban todo tipo de objetos absurdos, pero se seguía adelante por la pasta que movía aquello.
A los dos años, después de sacar como cien cucharas y tenedores, claramente del siglo XX, se reconoció finalmente que todo había sido un fake.
Los restauradores vimos el pastel el primer día.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Ene 2022)

A darle cera.









Unas obras en Tomares (Sevilla) sacan a la luz 19 ánforas con 600 kilos de monedas romanas


Las monedas de bronce fueron depositadas en ánforas en el siglo IV d.C. y según parece se ocultaron deliberadamente en un espacio subterráneo




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> no negamos que egipto era superior en su epoca, la llegada de otros dioses acabó la fiesta, y el politeismo griego lo jodió del todo
> mas actualmente, el islam se ha cargado civilizaciones enteras, y lo que antes era persia, y solo permanece ligeramente en iran, se ha ido extinguiendo poco a poco por lo mismo, el islam, que destroza personas y fabrica moronegros



Juzgar a las civilizaciones más antiguas que conocemos, especialmente a las milenarias, por lo que vienen haciendo de hace cuatro días a esta parte es propio de subnormales iletrados y de borregos lobotomizados por la propaganda, aunque también sucede que es la forma en que argumentan los hijos de la gran puta que promueven el racismo entre los ignorantes.

En otros términos, que los egipcios ya eran una civilización hace ocho mil putos años. Nosotros ni por asomo. ¿Cómo te atreves a sojuzgarles sólo porque ultimamente anden sumidos en otra fase de decadencia inducida?

Por lo demás, y ya puestos a destrozarte el escaso mobiliario cerebral que crees gastar, el panteón de dioses griegos, antes de convertise en el de los romanos, bebió venga héroes y mitos del politeísmo egipcio. Esto es, que todas las civilizaciones europeas se tiraron siglos y siglos intentando alcanzar y copiando con descaro a los egipcios. Les robaron prácticamente toda la cultura que tenían, no sin antes pegarle un bonito lavado de cara para marketizarla como propia y también para llevársela hacia sus neuras, pero eso ya es un proceso de muchas generaciones y para valorarlo hace falta saber de mitología comparada.

La cosa es que nuestra especie salió del África subsahariana y barrió con el neandertal europeo. Y que nuestra civilización hunde sus raíces en culturas como la egipcia. Y para muestra un botón: resulta que Horus nació de una virgen por ser hijo de Osiris, en un 25 de diciembre. Su nacimiento fue anunciado por una estrella en el este, que atrajo a tres hombres sabios de oriente; fue bautizado a los 30 años, tuvo 12 discípulos, hizo venga milagros, caminó sobre el agua... al final lo crucificaron, lo enterraron y resucitó. Lo mismo te suena.







Pero, ¿qué han hecho los moronegros por nosotros?
Mira, que te expliquen unos humoristas lo burros que sois los que no aprendisteis una mierda en secundaria:



Y por eso resulta que les debemos TODO lo que somos a los moronegros, lo mismo que a los romanos. Las civilizaciones y las culturas para avanzar se van pasando el relevo, debiéndose todas a todas. ¿No es tan importante el linaje para los supremacistas raciales? Ah, espera, que lo vuestro ni tan solo es un discurso coherente. Hale, vivid con ello.


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Vosotros sois una panda de cuñaos y de catetos que no sabéis más que de maguferías.
> 
> Mira si sé lo que digo:
> 
> ...



PERO LO HAS LEIDO LO QUE HAS PUESTO SUCNORMAL

vidriado no es hacer vidrio, es recubrir ceramica o barro con sales y metales, someterlo a calor y recubir con una superficie vitrea el objeto.
Lo que si se atribuye a los egipcios es la creación de cristal de natrón, rudementario y lleno de impurezas, pero translucido.

de ahí a que se hicieran objetos de vidrio hay un mundo. pero tu sigue en tus mundos de yupi.

que cosa mas tonta de tio


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

en cuanto al politeismo egipcio, el hecho de que el dios-emperador sea uno y por encima de todo, supera con creces al politeismo griego donde cada uno agarraba lo que necesitaba y a esa entidad le dedicaba sus ofrendas. Una vez que se desliga la figura de dios-emperador, y que los reyes venideros ya no son dioses, el resto es el fin de esa civilización.

ejemplos, los mayas, aztecas, europa feudal, china en el siglo xix, japon en el xx.

y deja ya de hacer el ridiculo, y dedicate a medir pollas negruzcas


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

Coño, no había caído, mirad lo blanco que es Horus: 







¿Habéis oído, meapilas y capillitas del floro? ¡Cristo era un moronegro! Estáis tardando en levantar unas pirámides. :


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> vidriado no es hacer vidrio, es recubrir ceramica o barro con sales y metales, someterlo a calor y recubir con una superficie vitrea el objeto.
> Lo que si se atribuye a los egipcios es la creación de cristal de natrón, rudementario y lleno de impurezas, pero translucido.



No, si ahora pretenderás que una civilización de hace ocho mil años haga lo mismo que el puto Svarowski, o que cursemos un máster en cristalografía para poder entender lo que es la supremacía racial a través de la artesanía según tú.

Siempre es el mismo patrón: os ponéis cada vez más técnicos hasta refugiaros en subaspectos y concrecciones y puntualizaciones a medida que se os escapa el debate y acabáis agarrándolo por los pelos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente comprende al ver eso que lo vuestro es tomar el todo por las partes y buscar excusas para justificar lo injustificable.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (24 Ene 2022)

nazanian dijo:


> 3800 pavos que cuesta en incoloro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Están locos estos romanos!!

*Gran lucerna romana de una luz representando un negroide - Precio a consultar*







Gran lucerna romana de una luz representando un negroide - Arqueologia Clásica F. Cervera


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No, si ahora pretenderás que una civilización de hace ocho mil años haga lo mismo que el puto Svarowski, o que cursemos un máster en cristalografía para poder entender lo que es la supremacía racial a través de la artesanía según tú.
> 
> Siempre es el mismo patrón: os ponéis cada vez más técnicos hasta refugiaros en subaspectos y concrecciones y puntualizaciones a medida que se os escapa el debate y acabáis agarrándolo por los pelos. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente comprende al ver eso que lo vuestro es tomar el todo por las partes y buscar excusas para justificar lo injustificable.




amos a ver imbecil

estás pontificando que los egipcios eran capaces de:
manipular el cuarzo, falso. podian tallarlo con esmeriles.








El cristal de roca egipcio - Patronato de la Alhambra y Generalife


El cristal de roca egipcio -




www.alhambra-patronato.es





crear objetos de vidrio, falso, hacian vitrificados, planchas de vidrio y poco mas, en las ultimas dinastias, con la llegada de los griegos si, hicieron cacharros
perforar piedra con taladros de cuarzo, falso, se ha demostrado que se puede hacer con piedra y madera
faraones negros que fueron la polla e hicieron de todo, falso, conquista militar que duró 100 años, el inicio del fin.

eres como los redactores de las revistas mas alla o karma 7, pillan el minimo dato y se inventan una pelicula. El erich von daniken del foro


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ene 2022)

este es @HaCHa comiendose un rabo, falta el resto de la figura, que se perdió en el tiempo


----------



## damnit (24 Ene 2022)

Vajilla romana Duralex de toda la vida


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (24 Ene 2022)

No pienso leerme las 12 páginas anteriores aunque debería pero la peste a cuñadismo me lo impide. Me parece entender que algunos dudáis de la autenticidad del hallazgo. Dos pequeñas anotaciones. La primera es que estamos hablando de una excavación. Habrán sacado 100 cachivaches parecidos hechos añicos. Ese es la excepción que se ha conservado intacta. La segunda es que existen métodos para estimar la antigüedad, muchos de ellos no invasivos. Por ejemplo, todos esos cristales contienen uranio, que es atómicamente inestable. Cada vez que un átomo de uranio "explota" en una fisión espontánea genera una estela de daño o desplazamiento en la matriz cristalina del material. Puesto que ese evento ocurre con una probalidad constante es cuestión de medir el porcentaje de uranio, contar estelas por mm³ y se puede estimar cuándo se calentó ese cristal por última vez


----------



## NEKRO (24 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Vosotros sois una panda de cuñaos y de catetos que no sabéis más que de maguferías.
> 
> Mira si sé lo que digo:
> 
> ...



Eres tonto y encima lo demuestras. 
1º Hablabas de cilindros de cuarzo, no de cerámica.
2º La fayenza no la inventaron los egipcios, solo la copiaron.
Se considera una técnica de origen mesopotámico o iraní, ca.4500 a. C. 








Fayenza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## nazanian (28 Ene 2022)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Están locos estos romanos!!
> 
> *Gran lucerna romana de una luz representando un negroide - Precio a consultar*
> 
> ...



Se ve que no les metían suficientes cosas por la boca.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Eso lo enterró uno de ikea hace unos meses en su caja, vamos no jodas, si brilla



Venia a decir lo del ikea, pero veo que era algo obvio...


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Ene 2022)

Cada vez más al nivel de mierdacoches el foro este de mierda lleno de descerebrados.


----------

